# Employment > Permanent Listings >  "Preparator" Exhibits Technician I - Calvert Marine Museum

## CareyCrane

*Exhibits Technician I  Calvert Marine Museum
*Estuarine Biology, Paleontology, and Maritime History Exhibits
Performs work to develop, fabricate and maintain exhibits, signage and graphics essential to the museum and its functions.  Responsible for producing a variety of items from materials such as wood, metal,  acrylic, composites, sign blanks, adhesives, paints & finishes. Works under the supervision of the Curator of Exhibitions.  Work requires considerable experience in the field.

Artist/Illustrators Welcome. Digital A/V - TS Skills a Plus. 
 
View all position openings online or call 410-535-1600 ext. 2359 or 2402.
www.calvertcountymd.gov/employment Position closes in two weeks.

----------

